# Eheim 2217 - Regular Maintenance & Media Replacement



## Swamplander (Feb 9, 2011)

The manual doesn't say much in terms of a maintaining the filters as in how often things need to be cleaned & replaced. I haven't been able to find many threads in there on it either... how often would you replace the blue & white pads and how often would you replace the Eheim Substrat Pro and Ehim Mech media?

New tank and writing up my maint plan (can you tell I also manage servers as my day job?  )


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

When flow is reduced that's when you know to clean the filter. This is going to depend on your stock and how/what you feed.

I wouldn't even touch it for the first 60 days of operation to make sure the bacteria colony has a chance to get established.

My 2217 can go a couple/few months w/o an maintenance. I only crack it open when I notice reduced flow.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Swamplander said:


> ... how often would you replace the blue & white pads and how often would you replace the Eheim Substrat Pro and Ehim Mech media?


I only replace the blue pads when they no longer retain their firm shape. The white pad is replaced during filter cleaning as I find it difficult to clean properly. The mechanical media I never replace, just clean with tap (non-chlorinated well water). I clean 1/3 of the Substrat Pro with tap (non-chlorinated well water) & 2/3 with used tank water. I have never replaced it.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

That's my program as well. When media falls apart or gets hard to handle, I replace. That never happens with the hard media so I only rinse it. Putting the hard media in a net bag helps handle it without having to pick up each item. I judge by flow when to clean the filter. I have also found I can see throught the sides of my 2217 by shining an LED light on it. Gives me some visual clue as to what is going on inside. I get two months or more between cleanings.


----------



## Swamplander (Feb 9, 2011)

Cool... thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I have two 2217's and clean them about every 6 months and replace just the white pad as stated above, pretty care free.


----------

